# Fuente simetrica usando 2 fuentes positivas



## marko656 (Mar 9, 2009)

hola quisiera crear una fuente simetrica apartir de 2 fuentes positivas

es decir tengo 2 fuentes de 12v 
se podria crear una conectando +-   +- las 2 fuentes y usando el -+ de enmedio tomandolo
como tierra comun para poder hacer que sea simetrica usando los lm 337 y lm3117
para que sea regulada o no es tan simple


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 9, 2009)

Hola.
Las baterías representan la fuentes de alimentación independientes, el LM7805 representa el LM317 y el LM7905 el LM337.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2009)

marko656 dijo:
			
		

> hola quisiera crear una fuente simetrica apartir de 2 fuentes positivas
> 
> es decir tengo 2 fuentes de 12v
> se podria crear una conectando +-   +- las 2 fuentes y usando el -+ de enmedio tomandolo
> ...



Por una cuestión de practicidad yo te recomiendo hacer lo siguiente:
1- Armá dos fuentes positivas ajustables e independientes, cada una con un LM317. Esto es, hacés dos veces el circuito con el LM317 que está en el datasheet o alguno de los 2 millones que dan vuelta por el foro. Con esto vas a tener  2 fuentes estabilizadas y ajustables de 1.2 a los voltios que dé cada rectificador menos 3V (mas o menos).

2- Y ahora me preguntás...para que corno quiero dos fuentes positivas y ajustables? Muy simple. En muchos circuitos te toca alimentar solo con dos tensiones positivas (o negativas, da lo mismo) pero diferentes. Con este esquema podés zafar de esas situaciones sin problemas: juntás las masas de cada fuente y lo mandás a la masa del circuito. Ahora cada positivo es una fuente diferente y puede tomar valores diferentes. Si las masas están aisladas en el circuito, tampo hay problema...pones las masas separadas en lugar de juntarlas.

3- Y ahora me decís...ehhhhh!!! pero yo quiero doble polaridad para ensayar circuitos con operacionales y acá no tengo fuente negativa!!! No importa...ahora usamos lo que vos has descubierto! Hacer una fuente +/- es muy facil: *juntás la masa de la primera fuente con el positivo de la segunda* -> eso es la masa del circuito. El positivo de la primer fuente es la tensión positiva, y la masa de la segunda fuente es la tensión negativa...simple, eh? Ahora ajustas cada fuente por separado para lograr las tensiones que deseas y listo...tenes una fuente +/-.

Te comento esto por que yo hace muchos años hice esto mismo que te estoy contando y se acabaron mis problemas de andar necesitando fuentes diferentes todos los días. Cuando pueda le saco algunas fotos para que la veas...

Saludos!


----------



## marko656 (Mar 10, 2009)

hola gracias por su pronta respuesta bueno el problema ya lo resolvi como
me comentaron anterior mente y me quedo perfecta
lo quisiera saber como le bajo los 1.2 v que da de salida los lm ya que 
lo que necesito que mi fuente de de 0 a 15 v regulables y no de 1.2 a 15


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2009)

Entonces la pata de regulación debería bajar hacia  -1,2 V


----------



## marko656 (Mar 10, 2009)

no se si me explique bien
ya arme todo
la salida del lm317 sale de 1.2 v a 15 v regulables
lo que necesito es que salga 0v a 15 v regulables 
es decir bajar esos 1.2 v que estan de mas  para que me de 0 a 15v
lo mismo para el lm 337solo que en corriente negativa es decir de 0 a -15v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2009)

Claro desde 1,2 a 15 es facil, suponete que partas de una Fuente rectificada de 20 V.

Pero para partir desde 0, pagás el precio de la complicación, ya que la pata de ajuste deberá bajar -1,2 V por debajo de masa.

http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM317.html

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/7/0thh4xgy3d1hx7ct7pgq6pkt8zfy.pdf

LM317 = 1 A
LM350 = 3 A

Aquí quizas te convenga partir de una fuente de 40V con punto medio, para disponer de tensiones complementarias para que los reguladores partan de 0.

La fuente positiva necesita -1,2 V y la negativa +1,2 volt para las patas de ajuste


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ........Pero para partir desde 0, pagás el precio de la complicación, ya que la pata de ajuste deberá bajar -1,2 V por debajo de masa........


O podemos hacer un poco de trampa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2009)

Fijate aquí lo tenés, pondría un zerer o dos díodos con una resistencia para generar el uno y pico negativo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6515.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about561.html


----------



## arias887 (Sep 7, 2013)

> Y entonces, 4 años despues, apareci yo a preguntar


Muchachos disculpen que comente a estas alturas de la vida pero......



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 3- Y ahora me decís...ehhhhh!!! pero yo quiero doble polaridad para   ensayar circuitos con operacionales y acá no tengo fuente negativa!!! No   importa...ahora usamos lo que vos has descubierto! Hacer una fuente  +/-  es muy facil: *juntás la masa de la primera fuente con el positivo de la segunda*   -> eso es la masa del circuito. El positivo de la primer fuente es   la tensión positiva, y la masa de la segunda fuente es la tensión   negativa...simple, eh? Ahora ajustas cada fuente por separado para   lograr las tensiones que deseas y listo...tenes una fuente +/-.



En mi caso tengo 4 adaptarores de Pc portatil (laptop) de ≈19V/3A cada uno...

¿si hago de esta manera la  *fuente dual **[ + - + - **]* *(*±*19V)* le podria sacar la *"Maxima Potencia"* sin ningun problema a dicho bicho e igual podria usarla sumando voltajes como si fuese una* fuente simple de 38V* sin incomvenientes?

Si sirve de algo:
Pienso usar este arreglo como fuente de laboratorio y  tambien, si es posible, para alimentar amplificadores de audio...


----------



## miguelus (Sep 7, 2013)

Buenos días arias887

Tu exposición es correcta pero...

En el diagráma que has posteado, estás utilizando Reguladores del tipo LM317 pero, de la forma en que están conectados, darán una tensión de 1.25Vcc, tendrás que poner las correspondientes Resistencias para obtener la tensión deseada en cada uno de ellos.

Manteniendo la misma idea, puedes quitar los LM317 y dejar los Alimentadores de 19VCC tal cuál.

Cúando están en serie la única precaución es que la Corriente máxima será la que soporte el menor de los Alimentadores.

Con la configuración que has posteado, dependiendo de dónde pongas el Positivo y el Negativo,  puedes obtener varias tensiones todas múltiplos de 19VCC.

Lo de utilizar Fuentes del mismo tipo para obtener tensiones Negativas y Positivas con respecto a una masa común es algo muy normal, de hecho las Fuentes Profesionales de Laboratorio funcionan bajo ese principio.
Esta fuentes suelen ser Doble Fuente con sus ajustes de Tensión y Corriente independiente para cada una de ellas. Por medio de unos Pulsadores se pueden cambiar la configuración...

Independientes, Serie, Paralelo, Track. Cuándo están en configuración Paralelo y Track una de ellas es la Principal (Master) y la otra la Esclava (Slave).

Además estas Fuentes suelen tener otra salida de 5VCC independiente de las otras dos Fuentes.

Esta forma de funcionamiento permite varios tipos de configuración y es muy útil en trabajos de Laboratorio.

Sal U2


----------



## arias887 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hola muchas gracias por tu respuesta... 


> En el diagráma que has posteado, estás utilizando Reguladores del tipo  LM317 pero, de la forma en que están conectados, darán una tensión de  1.25Vcc, tendrás que poner las correspondientes Resistencias para  obtener la tensión deseada en cada uno de ellos.


Si, usare el LM 317, 350 ó 380 con todos sus componentes para que sean variables... 


> Cúando están en serie la única precaución es que la Corriente máxima será la que soporte el menor de los Alimentadores.


Agregar limitador de corriente... 


> Lo de utilizar Fuentes del mismo tipo para obtener tensiones Negativas y  Positivas con respecto a una masa común es algo muy normal, de hecho  las Fuentes Profesionales de Laboratorio funcionan bajo ese principio.
> Esta fuentes suelen ser Doble Fuente con sus ajustes de Tensión y  Corriente independiente para cada una de ellas. Por medio de unos  Pulsadores se pueden cambiar la configuración...


Voy a quedar con una fuente cuasi-seudo-profesional... 

Y en pocas palabras, voy a hacer 4 fuentes variables...


----------



## miguelus (Sep 9, 2013)

Buenas tardes arias887

Muy buena idea, adelante con tu proyecto  

Sal U2


----------



## elmuchacho (Jul 16, 2015)

Aunque el tema es viejo, estoy armando una fuentes para unos operacionales. 
Si se pueden armar dos fuentes positivas y colocarlas en serie para obtener la fuente partida. No llego a comprender que función cumple un regulador negativo que no pueda hacer uno positivo, en que caso es necesario un regulador negativo y/o que ventajas tiene. Saludos y gracias


----------



## miguelus (Jul 17, 2015)

Buenos días.

Pues tienes toda la razón, de hecho, todas la Fuentes de laboratorio que se publicitan como "Dobles", en realidad son iguales, las puedes conectar en Serie, Independientes o en Paralelo.

En realidad, jamás me he parado a pensar si, las Fuentes de Laboratorio, interiormente, regulan por Positivo o por negativo, esto me importa una m*****  lo importante es que regulen y funcionen bien.

Si vemos una Fuente de Alimentación como "Una caja Negra" y únicamente dispone de dos Bornas, una Negra y otra Roja, ¿Qué más nos da cómo regula?, lo único que pedimos es que nos de una tensión muy estable.

La única razón es que el hecho de utilizar ambos tipos de Reguladores, en algunas ocasiones se simplifica el diseño, (además los fabricantes de este tipo de dispositivos aumentan su gama de productos)

También hay una razón "Ergonómica", estamos acostumbrados a pensar las tensiones Positivas hay que regularlas por Positivo, y la Negativas por Negativo, si el Sr. Kirchhoff levantara la cabeza, nos correría a gorrazos.

Sal U2

Sal U2


----------



## chclau (Jul 17, 2015)

Puede armar una fuente simetrica a partir de dos fuentes positivas solo si tales fuentes *son flotantes*

Por ejemplo, dos pilas se pueden poner en serie, si tomamos el punto en comun como referencia, la fuente que obtenemos es de + / - 1.5V

Pero si la fuente es una fuente de alimentacion conectada a la CA, aqui ya hay que saber como esta construida, si tiene o no trafo.

Podemos hacer una fuente simetrica a partir de dos fuentes reguladas, si cada una de ellas tiene un trafo aislador independiente. Pero si la fuente no tiene trafo, o esta internamente unida al negativo de la red... ya no podremos ponerla en serie con otra fuente.

Otro caso es si tenemos un trafo con salida con punto medio, no podremos utilizar dos reguladores positivos. Para esos casos se usa el regulador "negativo", o sea un 780x y un 790x para la parte que usa la salida "negativa" del trafo. Negativa, cuando el punto medio es masa.

Espero que se entienda.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 17, 2015)

chclau dijo:


> Puede armar una fuente simetrica a partir de dos fuentes positivas solo si tales fuentes *son flotantes*
> 
> Por ejemplo, dos pilas se pueden poner en serie, si tomamos el punto en comun como referencia, la fuente que obtenemos es de + / - 1.5V
> 
> ...




Perfecto chclau, totalmente de acuerdo, pensaba incluir algunas de esas conclusiones un un próximo Post.

Añadiré que todo este jaleo de Regular por Positivo o por Negativo, poner Fuentes en Serie, Paralelo... solo hace falta utilizar la Cabeza y recordar los consejos del Sr Kirchhoff.

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (Jul 17, 2015)

Como han comentado es una cuestión de masas flotantes. Si tienes un transformador con dos secundarios independientes puedes montar dos fuentes positivas y juntarlas "por la continua" para hacer una simétrica.
Si tiene tap central me parece que no se puede, tendrás que hacer fuente simétrica con regulador negativo.


----------



## elmuchacho (Jul 17, 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos, llego a la conclusión que si se esta al alcance fabricar el transformador, el tener varios secundarios con varios reguladores independientes es lo ideal para ampliar el espectro de fuentes en propósitos generales. Y en el caso de un tab central dentro de un proyecto los reguladores negativos cumplen la función de simplificar la fuente.
Gracias!


----------



## opamp (Jul 17, 2015)

La conclución es válida , salvo que se cortocircuito un secundario, se recalentaría todo el trafo, prefiero tener varias fuentes independientes (cada una con su trafo).


----------



## poseidon84 (Feb 23, 2018)

Puedo sumar 2 fuentes reguladas independientes ? Hay algún riesgo de daño a uno de los reguladores ?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 23, 2018)

poseidon84 dijo:


> Puedo sumar 2 fuentes reguladas independientes ? Hay algún riesgo de daño a uno de los reguladores ?



Depende de como estén construidas.


----------



## poseidon84 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hola están construidas cada una con un trafo de 24v independiente y. Su regulador lm317


----------



## pandacba (Feb 23, 2018)

Seria más gráfico algunas fotos y  esquema de las mismas


----------



## poseidon84 (Feb 23, 2018)

Es el circuito típico del lm317 alimentado con un trafo de 24v. Con el cual obtengo de 1,2v a 28v
Tengo 2 fuentes construidas así y quiero sumar sus salidas para obtener 50v ajustando loa potes de ambas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 23, 2018)

Hola, pues no funcionará correctamente utilizando LM317. Ya que al haber consumo por parte de la carga, se desequilibrara una rama respecto de la otra.


----------



## poseidon84 (Feb 23, 2018)

La idea es hacer un + - + -   como sumar dos pilas . 
lei anteriormente que si las fuentes eran con masas distintas se podia 
adjunto diagrama del circuito



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por una cuestión de practicidad yo te recomiendo hacer lo siguiente:
> 1- Armá dos fuentes positivas ajustables e independientes, cada una con un LM317. Esto es, hacés dos veces el circuito con el LM317 que está en el datasheet o alguno de los 2 millones que dan vuelta por el foro. Con esto vas a tener  2 fuentes estabilizadas y ajustables de 1.2 a los voltios que dé cada rectificador menos 3V (mas o menos).
> 
> 2- Y ahora me preguntás...para que corno quiero dos fuentes positivas y ajustables? Muy simple. En muchos circuitos te toca alimentar solo con dos tensiones positivas (o negativas, da lo mismo) pero diferentes. Con este esquema podés zafar de esas situaciones sin problemas: juntás las masas de cada fuente y lo mandás a la masa del circuito. Ahora cada positivo es una fuente diferente y puede tomar valores diferentes. Si las masas están aisladas en el circuito, tampo hay problema...pones las masas separadas en lugar de juntarlas.
> ...


asi como respondio el usuario dr zoidberg . eso  pretendo hacer


----------



## pandacba (Feb 23, 2018)

Se puede hacer, no deberia representar ningún problema, ya que así se hace


----------



## poseidon84 (Feb 23, 2018)

Muchas gracias Scooter , Roberto y Pandacba por responder ,  voy a poner manos a la obra entonces y a experimentar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2018)

Si las dos tienen LM317  , por el que quede de masa estará saliendo y entrando corriente , mejor una con LM317 y la otra con LM337


----------



## poseidon84 (Feb 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si las dos tienen LM317  , por el que quede de masa estará saliendo y entrando corriente , mejor una con LM317 y la otra con LM337


si las 2 tienen LM317 , por que son independientes.
Pero en el caso que tu dices se podria poner un diodo o algo en las salidas de ambas como proteccion ?
Acoto que no me interesa que sea partida , sino solamente aumentar el rango de V de salida+



estuve probando en el simulador sumando 2 reguladores positivos y aparentemente funciona , luego lo vere en la practica y comento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2018)

En serie sin usar el punto medio no habría problemas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2018)

poseidon84 dijo:


> asi como respondio el usuario dr zoidberg . eso  pretendo hacer


Si, asi funciona. Sumas ambas tensiones poniendolas en SERIE. No se si sera la mejor solucion posible, pero anda


----------



## pandacba (Feb 23, 2018)

De echo una publicación norteamericana que ya no se edita supo publicar una muy excelente fuente basada en el 723, la fuente era dual, y se podia unir para obtener una fuente simetrica, un amigo la armo y la hizo de más corriente que la original y funciona perfectamente, por cada rama circula la corriente que debe circular, no interactua una con otra.
Tiene un puente por fuera que une un + d e una con un (-) y es el punto medio


----------



## Scooter (Feb 24, 2018)

Con dos transformadores independientes no hay problema alguno. Conectas un positivo y un negativo juntos y ya lo tienes.


----------



## poseidon84 (Feb 24, 2018)

si efectivamente se sumaron sin problema,  ahora me falta buscar alguna carga para probarla


----------



## msecundino (May 21, 2018)

Hola a todos.
He estado leyendo sobre este tema de fuentes simétricas y me he puesto a pensar, si sería posible utilizar una fuente conmutada que tengo de una impresora 3D, que tiene 3 salidas de 24 V DC.
En este hilo, he visto que el planteamiento es siempre usando transformadores independientes o baterías.
No tengo claro si es posible conectar +(-+)-. para conseguir +24, 0 y -24 para luego poder regularlas con 317 y 337 o 78xx y 79xx.
Me temo que tanto los + como los - de ese tipo de fuentes no son totalmente independientes y al final del + y el - de los extremos, siempre sandrían sólo 24V.
¿Alguien podría asesorarme si lo que pretendo es posible?
¿Sería posible utilizar cada pareja de (+-) como una rama, cambiando en una de ellas el orden (-+) y sacar la tierra del punto medio de los condensadores de filtro de cada rama?
Algo parecido a la imagen que adjunto.
Cualquier ayuda será bienvenida.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2018)

Primero verificá con la fuente desenchufada y el tester en Ohms, si los tres - tienen continuidad entre ellos y si los tres + también entre ellos


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2018)

Es posible siempre y cuando esas fuentes sean independientes es decir no compartan ni el negativo ni el positivo.
Verifica, con fuente apagada y descarga de capacitores que no tenga continuidad  entre los negativos y lo mismo entre los positivos


----------



## msecundino (May 23, 2018)

Gracias a ambos.
Mirare lo que comentáis y ya os dire como me ha ido.
Supongo que haré más preguntas pues estoy tratando de simular la fuente que pretendo y solo he conseguido un fuerte dolor de cabeza, pues de tres modelos que he tomado de internet, ninguno ha funcionado como decían.
O soy muy malo con esto de la electrónica o a los esquemas les faltaba algo.
Bueno un saludo para todos.


----------



## pandacba (May 23, 2018)

Que modelos has visto? podrías publicarlo'


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2018)

Hay apenas unos pocos modelos (incluidos uno mas pocos de fuentes de PC) que tienen múltiples salidas de 12 Vdc


----------



## msecundino (May 29, 2018)

Hola. 
Voy a tratar de contestaros por orden:
- Respecto a las pruebas que indicabais sobre continuidad en la fuente de impresora 3D, creo que las parejas (+-), no están aisladas, pues me dan continuidad entre los tres positivos y entre los tres negativos entre si, pero el polímetro no indicaba continuidad entre cualquiera de los tres positivos y cualquiera de los tres negativos.
- Conclusión: creo que no hay posibilidad de conseguir parejas aisladas. Supongo que como normalmente en las fuentes conmutadas hay una separación física entre la zona de AC y de DC, las salidas de DC saldrán de un punto común los extremos positivos y de otro los negativos y entre esos puntos no debe existir una conexión física directa.
Bueno, creo que la idea de utilizar esa fuente queda abandonada.
- En cuanto a la pregunta de 'pandacba', creo que se está refiriendo a los modelos de fuente que he estado mirando en Internet.
En principio, las que he mirado utilizan parejas de 78xx / 79xx y LM317 / LM337.
- Mi idea es disponer de 1,25 ( ó 0V) a 30 V  Variable y fijas de +-15, +-12, +-9 y +-5 V, con un voltaje máximo de 2.5 ó 3.0 Amp.
El problema lo tengo a la hora de protegerla de cortocircuitos, sobre tensión, indicación de sobrecarga o limitación de corriente, pues en cada uno de los esquemas que he encontrado, los componentes son muy distintos. Por ejemplo, veo que en unos en el ramal positivo se están utilizando transistores NPN y en otros PNP, a parte de que en cada esquema los modelos de transistores, tanto de control, como de potencia son distintos, mientras que los reguladores son los que he indicado anteriormente.
Además, me encuentro con conceptos que no veo claro cual es la diferencia práctica entre limitador de corriente y corriente constante. (parece que en el primero, al alcanzar la corriente para la cual quiere limitarse, empieza a bajar la tensión de salida para proteger al regulador y en la otra, mantiene la corriente, independientemente de la tensión que se esté seleccionando).
Estoy tratando de simular con Proteus algunos de estos circuitos, pero cuando funciona bien la parte de regulación, me encuentro que al añadirles la parte de control de corriente o la de corto circuito, empieza a hacer tonterías y genera errores en el programa o no hace lo que yo esperaría que hiciese.
No sé si alguno tenéis algún esquema probado que contenga este tipo de protecciones. Os agradecería si pudieseis darme alguna referencia.
Mientras tanto, seguiré probando a ver si encuentro qué estoy haciendo mal o  si consigo que funcione algo, aunque sea por casualidad, pero ya sabemos que en temas de ciencias, "si haces siempre lo mismo, obtendrás el mismo resultado" (aunque siempre tiene sus excepciones, pues hay cosas que crees o estás convencido que no tienen relevancia y al final si que la tienen)
Bueno, espero no haberos aburrido. 
Ya os contaré si consigo algo positivo o al final tengo que comprarme una fuente comercial.
Muchas gracias por vuestro interés y la rapidez de vuestra respuesta.
Un saludo.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 24, 2018)

Hola DOSMETROS...
Tengo un trafo de 2 amperes y le conecte el lm317.
Mi dilema es que no quiero ponerle el 2n3055 por que es algo aparatoso y quiero dejar todo dentro del gabinete que es algo chico.
No sé si poner otro lm317 en paralelo o poner dos tip42.
Y si pongo otro lm317, no se si poner una resistencia a cada uno o poner un diodo. Igual sería si coloco dos tip42.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2018)

*Mensajes temporales* , ya hay un tema que trata eso.

Aquí está :

Fuente con lm317 en paralelo.


----------



## JesusRC (May 19, 2021)

A propósito de lo de las fuentes conmutadas, he visto en varios sitios que proponen hacer una fuente simétrica +- 12 voltios con las salidas de de una fuente ATX, pero la salida de -12 v es de solo un amperio y la de +12 de 10. Me pregunto si esta unión es posible. Probablemente diera problemas ¿no?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2021)

JesusRC dijo:


> A propósito de lo de las fuentes conmutadas, he visto en varios sitios que proponen hacer una fuente simétrica +- 12 voltios con las salidas de de una fuente ATX, pero la salida de -12 v es de solo un amperio y la de +12 de 10. Me pregunto si esta unión es posible. Probablemente diera problemas ¿no?


Este tema ya se trató en el Foro

Puedes conseguir una tensión simétrica *(±) *pero una rama tendrá una capacidad de corriente muy inferior a la otra


----------



## JesusRC (May 19, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este tema ya se trató en el Foro
> 
> Puedes conseguir una tensión simétrica *(±) *pero una rama tendrá una capacidad de corriente muy inferior a la otra


Mil perdones. Es que aquí no hay tena sin tratar. Lo difícil es a veces encontrarlo. Me esmeraré en la próxima.


----------

